

What's wrong with this picture? - jballanc
http://ideasurfer.tumblr.com/post/94284361/whats-wrong-with-this-picture

======
SwellJoe
So, Perl was modeled after human language (which both molds human thought and
is molded by human thought). Math only found its way in many years after Perl
was invented. And, incidentally, I know more female Perl programmers than all
other languages that I pay attention to combined (except maybe JavaScript).
Could just be a coincidence or a bit of selection bias, though.

